# Summerlands Chuffer



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

After some thought, I finally decided to go ahead and purchase a Summerlands Chuffer for my Ruby.

After going to the main companies website (http://www.summerlands-chuffer.co.uk/) I was sent to NGT Models (http://ngtmodels.com/roundhouse-acc.htm) for their NA market.


Purchasing was quick and painless. I got the product in 3 days, and had it installed in literally 1 minute without prepping anything.



*Testing the product:*

Starting up: 


BEFORE Install:

Starting the engine after getting pressure built up involved copious amounts of water/oil spurting from the stack as the cylinders warm up. This process takes about 20-30 seconds of back and forth to warm everything up. 


AFTER Install: 


All water/oil spurting has been directed downward back into the smoke box, no water/oil came out of the stack as it did before. The process still takes about 20-30 seconds of back and forth.


General Running: 


BEFORE Install:

The Ruby has an exhaust that is noticeable, but can be drowned out by the fire depending on how much is on. The engine would also put off a nice plume of white steam at startup, but as the engine warmed up and the exaust pipe got hot, this turned to colorless steam, not noticeable during running. 


AFTER Install:

The Ruby's exhaust is MUCH louder now, and sounds great - very awesome with a heavy load at slow speeds. The engine also kept up a white steam plume throughout the entire run, I suspect this is because the larger exhaust with more mass does not warm up as quickly. This was an unexpected, but very nice find. I would imagine the steam would go back to being colorless on extended runs, but it is still a great improvement.


*Overall:* 


I absolutely love the product, and the dealer. The dealer responded to emails quickly, mailed the product in a timely manner. The product is installed very easily, sounds great, reduses spurting, and makes more noticable steam plume. If there is a downside to the product, I can not find it.


I will get a Chuffer for every engine I purchase - most likely buying one when I purchase an engine.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good in a C-19 and misc other locos too . . 
*Summerland Chuffer* Thread


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one in my Aristo Mikado and like it a lot, easy install, great results.


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought a chuffer for my Ruby last weekend at the 16mm AGM. It works fine.

I previously had the old problem of the fire going out every time there was an oil pop in the smokebox. A friend fixed that by wrapping a fine metal mesh over the burner to break up the flames into multiple little ones. This also had the effect of quieting the burner to almost zero - I can bearly hear it at all. 

Thus - I can really hear the chuff. I also appreciate not having oil thrown all over me at the beginning of the run.

Chris


----------

